# Supercharger



## LS2FAST (Jul 22, 2005)

OK.... I have to brag. 

I have all my money set aside to buy the Magnusson Supercharger when it comes out :cool 

Not that I really need the power.... but what the hell.


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

Let me know how that works out for you, I'm going back and forth between the maggie and the STS turbo... :cheers


----------



## GTO_400 (Jul 7, 2005)

really? you are already running 10.9:1 comperession so you really can't run very much boost before the dangers of detonation start, not unless you go in and change the pistons if it was me i would invest the $ in other areas just my 2 cents


----------



## linux_fan (Feb 19, 2005)

Are either of these superchargers going to be ready soon? I know the LS2 is new, but I'm really itching for a supercharger.


----------



## silvergoat05 (Jun 15, 2005)

I'm deciding between the Magna Charger or Joe Gibbs. They are both using the same blower. The Gibbs kit has an available 36/36K drivetrain warranty if puchased when the vehicle has less than 12/12K. Haven't looked yet to see if if an 05 kit is ready yet. Magna Charger isn't, but close.


----------



## LS2FAST (Jul 22, 2005)

Well, the C6 Supercharger is finished. Supposedly this guy out of Idaho is sending his C6 down to Ventura, CA next week to have it installed (He thinks his will be the first car) I am not sure though.... 

As for the boost, I am hearing that they are running around 6lbs. with the stock LS2. Projected RWHP is around 525RWHP with around 14-16 degrees on timing. I am sure if I keep it at their specs and not goof around with underdrive pulleys to pull more boost it should be pretty reliable. 

But then again this is all hearsay for now... hopefully in a few weeks there will be some hard numbers.


----------



## silvergoat05 (Jun 15, 2005)

LS2FAST said:


> Well, the C6 Supercharger is finished. Supposedly this guy out of Idaho is sending his C6 down to Ventura, CA next week to have it installed (He thinks his will be the first car) I am not sure though....
> 
> As for the boost, I am hearing that they are running around 6lbs. with the stock LS2. Projected RWHP is around 525RWHP with around 14-16 degrees on timing. I am sure if I keep it at their specs and not goof around with underdrive pulleys to pull more boost it should be pretty reliable.
> 
> But then again this is all hearsay for now... hopefully in a few weeks there will be some hard numbers.


I would be surprised if it were more than 450 at the wheels on a stock vette or GTO. They are going to have to limit boost to around 4/6 lbs tops on a stock LS2.


----------



## LS2FAST (Jul 22, 2005)

Well supposedly the Magnuson has a 36 Month warranty, however, I do not know the details of it.

As for the RWHP the Procharger Dyno'd @ 523 w/6.2lbs of boost on a C6 and the Magnusson is supposed to provide better numbers than that.

But then again, only way to find out is to install it and dyno it.


----------



## silvergoat05 (Jun 15, 2005)

LS2FAST said:


> Well supposedly the Magnuson has a 36 Month warranty, however, I do not know the details of it.
> 
> As for the RWHP the Procharger Dyno'd @ 523 w/6.2lbs of boost on a C6 and the Magnusson is supposed to provide better numbers than that.
> 
> But then again, only way to find out is to install it and dyno it.


Sounds great, let us know how it turns out. arty:


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

LS2FAST said:


> As for the RWHP the Procharger Dyno'd @ 523 w/6.2lbs of boost


Can you imagine? About another 200hp. WOW, I wouldnt know what to do with myself.


----------



## GTPprix (Mar 29, 2005)

LS2FAST said:


> As for the RWHP the Procharger Dyno'd @ 523 w/6.2lbs of boost on a C6 and the Magnusson is supposed to provide better numbers than that.


A magnacharger will NEVER outdyno a ProCharger on the same car at the same boost, HUGE difference. I'd be VERY suprised to see an 05 hit 450+ RWHP with a maggie.


----------



## LS2FAST (Jul 22, 2005)

GTPprix said:


> A magnacharger will NEVER outdyno a ProCharger on the same car at the same boost, HUGE difference. I'd be VERY suprised to see an 05 hit 450+ RWHP with a maggie.



Hmmm... I think you might be right about that. I am now researching other forced induction installs on LS1's and it does appear that the ProCharger does out Dyno the Magnacharger.

What about reliability and "streetability" ?? any input would be helpful.

Thanks


----------



## GTPprix (Mar 29, 2005)

Reliability wise it's a toss up, I have no problems with my kit and it's streetable unless you keep your foot in it lol. I've had BOTH kits on this car and the results are VERY different


----------



## LS2FAST (Jul 22, 2005)

I was just checking the Corvette Forum and mostly they don't like the ATI, yet the LS1GTO Forum loves the ATI..... I'm soooo confused. :confused


----------



## GTPprix (Mar 29, 2005)

All I know is.. 372RWHP on dynojet and a stock motor with the maggie, after it got warm it made less than stock on the dyno. Switched to the ATI unit, 452 to the tires on a MUSTANG dyno


----------



## Dihappy (Jan 29, 2005)

450+ huh, whats the factory tranny rated to?


----------



## silvergoat05 (Jun 15, 2005)

Dihappy said:


> 450+ huh, whats the factory tranny rated to?


449 :rofl:


----------



## silvergoat05 (Jun 15, 2005)

GTPprix said:


> All I know is.. 372RWHP on dynojet and a stock motor with the maggie, after it got warm it made less than stock on the dyno.


Magnuson fixed that problem. They tracke it down to the IAT being overly aggressive and their own mild tuning.

One of the sponsors at the corvette forum is in a dispute right now with ATI. He only wants to buy the head unit and use his brackets and such. When the unit first came out, the ATI kit sucked. He did his own and fixed the problems. Now ATI has fixed theirs and is trying to force him to use the whole kit now.


----------



## GTPprix (Mar 29, 2005)

The problem isnt an IAT issue, its the fact it's a big chunk of aluminum attached to the cylinder heads soaking up heat and an intercooler thats too small. I talked to a guy with the revised kit/cal two weeks ago on an 04 six speed, 381RWHP so yeah, it's a physical problem not tuning. Yes I know all about the A&A saga, but the GTO kit isnt plagued with the problems that the vette kits were.


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

the maggie is my choice too, although most argue STS. me, i like the install of the maggie.

oh, say goodbye to your driveshaft :cool


----------



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

JMVorbeck said:


> Can you imagine? About another 200hp. WOW, I wouldnt know what to do with myself.


I would end up in jail......but if it is true 200hp for about 6k I might risk it.


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

mumrah said:


> I would end up in jail......but if it is true 200hp for about 6k I might risk it.


 :lol: I hear ya.


----------

